# vaser or smart lipo?



## Alve (Mar 22, 2009)

Does anyone know the differences between the two, pros cons, which is best etc. Has anyone had either? :confused1:


----------



## TheTalent (Sep 25, 2009)

not sure exactly what you mean but if its laser lipo, I hear that its not worth the cost. Cant remember the exact details but the way in which the treatment works was to shrink fat cells, maybe its not permanent. Apparently it is useful for people who get lipo surgery and need to smoothe out the treated area.


----------



## Mercy-Leigh (Jun 21, 2009)

Before i had surgery i went on www.sofeminine.co.uk ( i think it was) .. if you go on the forums, cosmetic surgery . have a look round for vaser and smart lipo in search threads..

Yes its a girls site ( you will probz find most threads under breast augementation bcoz the mods tried making groups but most ppl post in that room.)

Ive read quite a lot of peoples stories, info, best surgeons on vaser and smart lipo in there!!

From what i remember most of the girls were really disapointed with both!! same with traditional lipo. (my friends mum has had traditional lipo and wasnt left any slimmer but a lot more dimply and 5k out of pocket!!. )

Anywayyy hope that site helps.


----------



## creekwatcher (Sep 26, 2009)

I just had Smart Lipo 11 days ago and am seeing a drastic difference already. Smart lipo is done with a laser machine. Vaser lipo with ultrasound - which I understand has a higher risk of burning. I have been a crossfit athlete for 2 years but at age 57 simply could not get rid of the extra fat around my abdomen and waist. The procedure was painless and I was back to my normal activities the next day. You have to wear a compression garment for 6 weeks afterwards - which is the worst thing about the surgery, but still very tolerable. I would do it again in an instant. Well worth it.


----------

